# Husband of the year? or complete idiot?



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

Good Husband: So my wife hasn't freaked out about a new car since the '02 WRX which we bought her. Now she saw the 2012 Beetle commercials and is freaking out again (guess she has a thing for bug eyes?). So we test drove one last weekend and she wants it so we just ordered her black turbo with all options. Husband of the year: We can't afford both vehicles so I'm giving up my '03 Audi RS6 for her turbo Beetle...


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

How about both???  

Post pix when you take delivery....


----------



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

Yea I'm already missing the RS6 even though I'm still driving it. Turbo Beetle is 60-90 days out, they hope to have a better idea of ETA in 30 days. 

One thing i noticed about the turbo beetle was in Sport mode the exhaust sounded louder, is there anything to that or is the just a placebo effect?


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Husband of the Year, along with mine!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Hurry up!*

"shoeboxjoe", get divorced and marry me, will you?


----------



## Bengti (Jan 31, 2001)

I'd say husband of the year AND complete idiot.  I mean, give up a RS6??? I don't know your situation or finances but a RS6 is an expensive car. I'm curious as to why you can't pull off the RS6 and Beetle. You had 2 cars before (granted a less expensive WRX). Have you thought about still having 2 cars and going with a less expensive Audi or VW?


----------



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

We have a car payment on the RS6, just can't afford 2 car payments and it's been a while before the wife has had a different car of her own. I've had my fun with the RS6 and it's scary expensive to maintain (even when you DIY) so i need to downsize.


----------



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

Dealer says car is due December 5th but could be a week before or after that date. I'm trying to sell the RS6 quick before the Beetle arrives just to get some money in my pocket  Anyone want an AWESOME 55k mile RS6? Just had the timing belt done.


----------



## alexkball (Sep 20, 2010)

Surely there are extenuating circumstances that don't allow you to keep both cars, right? 

It just seems to me that someone with enough dough to buy an RS6 should also be able to afford a Beetle. 

Kids in college? Parents in a "home"?


----------



## Angamie (Mar 16, 2009)

Let me know if you get divorced ;-) You are definitely the husband of the year!


----------



## shoeboxjoe (Jun 19, 2010)

alexkball said:


> Surely there are extenuating circumstances that don't allow you to keep both cars, right?
> 
> It just seems to me that someone with enough dough to buy an RS6 should also be able to afford a Beetle.
> 
> Kids in college? Parents in a "home"?


Well I could barely afford the RS6 but HAD to have it  Now with a new born and day care costs we're getting a little more practical. The RS6 is relatively expensive and difficult to maintain (front rotors are $700 and the timing belt was a 13 hour job for example) and it has no warranty. The Beetle has a warranty and 3 year free maintenance from VW. I guess I'm growing older and more responsible and all that  

The current price of both the RS6 and Beetle are nearly the same though so we're really just trading one for the other. Asking $26,500 for my RS6, fully loaded turbo beetle was around $31k.

http://www.rs6.com/showthread.php/22986-Selling-03-RS6-Central-Wisconsin


----------

